

Google threatens to sue Youtube to MP3 conversion site - rangibaby
https://torrentfreak.com/google-threatens-to-sue-huge-youtube-mp3-conversion-site-120619/

======
SquareWheel
Why would anybody want to get their audio from Youtube? It's low quality, and
most videos have 10 seconds of Windows Movie Maker credits rolling on each
video.

~~~
rangibaby
My sister-in-law uses these converters to get songs for her iPhone because A)
128kbps is "good enough" for her particular combination of ears and crappy
speakers / earphones and B) is not technically inclined enough to bother with
a torrent site or sort malware links on file lockers from the real deal and C)
she prefers to spend her iTunes credit on apps instead of music.

I think there are quite a few people like her out there in the world.

------
indubitably
This is choice. Google slaps adds on anything that anyone slaps up on the web,
and makes money off them. When someone else does something similar…

~~~
SquareWheel
Youtube is a free service. Without ads, how could Google run the service?

